# UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2018 (Fall 2018)



## Ele (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?

Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview. 

If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm the same boat as you... I'm currently in the "eat so much junk food in despair" stage of my waiting period.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 18, 2018)

In last years forum thread the first mention of an interview request was on January 18th.


----------



## Kira (Jan 18, 2018)

Good luck to all of you UCLA applicants! Hope to see some of you around campus  I'm only a quarter in, but UCLA is wonderful.


----------



## Ele (Jan 22, 2018)

Kira said:


> Good luck to all of you UCLA applicants! Hope to see some of you around campus  I'm only a quarter in, but UCLA is wonderful.


Hi, @Kira! Thanks! When did you interview? March? How many weeks in advance do they let you know?


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi, @Kira! Thanks! When did you interview? March? How many weeks in advance do they let you know?


Looks like I was told on January 19th and had my interview on February 8th. I flew out to LA and had the interview in person.


----------



## Ele (Jan 22, 2018)

Kira said:


> Looks like I was told on January 19th and had my interview on February 8th. I flew out to LA and had the interview in person.


Ouch! They haven't contacted me yet so I won't hold my breath.
What's the latest someone was contacted?

@Kira did you do their professional program first or did you get right in?


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2018)

Ele said:


> Ouch! They haven't contacted me yet so I won't hold my breath.
> What's the latest someone was contacted?
> 
> @Kira did you do their professional program first or did you get right in?


The timing and process seems to be different every year. Not sure what the latest was, but it sounds like nobody has been contacted yet for this year.

No, I did not do their professional program first. It's a variety. Some of my friends did the PP, many others did not, a couple did both TV writing and screenwriting.


----------



## Ele (Jan 22, 2018)

Kira said:


> The timing and process seems to be different every year. Not sure what the latest was, but it sounds like nobody has been contacted yet for this year.
> 
> No, I did not do their professional program first. It's a variety. Some of my friends did the PP, many others did not, a couple did both TV writing and screenwriting.


Thank you! I read somewhere a great bulk of the people who got in were from the PP, and while I have experience in the industry, I've never done the PP. Fingers uncrossed. Whatever happens happens.

@Kira If I may ask one last thing (sorry I'm taking so much of your time), how did you find the interview? What questions were you asked? Did anything strike you?

Thank you for your time and kindness. You probably have better things to do than chatting with the very personification of the paranoid-writer cliche.


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2018)

Ele said:


> Thank you! I read somewhere a great bulk of the people who got in were from the PP, and while I have experience in the industry, I've never done the PP. Fingers uncrossed. Whatever happens happens.
> 
> @Kira If I may ask one last thing (sorry I'm taking so much of your time), how did you find the interview? What questions were you asked? Did anything strike you?
> 
> Thank you for your time and kindness. You probably have better things to do than chatting with the very personification of the paranoid-writer cliche.



Haha no worries. I am just procrastinating on work for class. If you are a good writer, not participating in the PP will not hurt you.

The interview was fine. Chris put together a list of interview questions and I made sure I had answers for each one. Just a general idea of what I'd like to say. Each interviewer will have different questions or method (Q&A, a casual convo, etc).


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 22, 2018)

I interviewed last year and am taking the Pro Program this year if anyone has any questions about either experience!  I'm not reapplying because my perspective changed and I have shifted focus to directing.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ele (Jan 22, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I interviewed last year and am taking the Pro Program this year if anyone has any questions about either experience!  I'm not reapplying because my perspective changed and I have shifted focus to directing.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Actually that'd  be great! Did you find it hard getting into the PP program? Did you interview as well?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 22, 2018)

Ele said:


> Actually that'd  be great! Did you find it hard getting into the PP program? Did you interview as well?



If you are invited for an interview, you are automatically accepted to the PP program. I didn't have to apply separately. That said, I bombed my interview. I went straight from LAX to campus and had major brain fog from my chronic illness and was just not comfortable, not myself and didn't come off genuine no matter how hard I tried because I had to 'act' healthy. I should have just been honest that I was sick, but it turned out for the best that I didn't get in. 

Years ago, I did the PP in Producing when they offered in the summer and I wasn't planning on grad school. They mostly seem to look for passion for the craft and a good written statement. You must have an undergraduate degree and letters of recommendation, like a mini MFA application. But they don't scrutinize it nearly as much. 

The members of my workshop vary in experience and are around the world - I'm in the online one. I have Kris Young for an instructor and I really enjoy him. He's kind and encourages us to give good feedback to each other. One of the other women in my class is a poet writing her first screenplay and watching her develop as a screenwriter is fun and inspiring. She has 'it'. For me, I find workshops are helpful to keep me working towards deadlines and not working in a vacuum. I am not the kind of writer who likes to lock themselves away, I prefer to be in a room developing ideas with others. And I'd say that's an important skill because eventually, you'll have actors and crew and ADs and producers etc reading your words so getting feedback sooner than later and learning how to take criticism are important. The PP program is good at helping you develop those skills if you haven't already. 

For the price, it's well worth it. You're getting MFA level instructors for an entire academic year for less than the cost of any MFA program in existence and less than many other workshops as well.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 22, 2018)

Kira said:


> Looks like I was told on January 19th and had my interview on February 8th. I flew out to LA and had the interview in person.



What if you're an international applicant? Do you have to interview in person?


----------



## Kira (Jan 22, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> What if you're an international applicant? Do you have to interview in person?


Nope! They will offer you a Skype interview if you cannot attend one in person.


----------



## Ele (Jan 23, 2018)

Kira said:


> Nope! They will offer you a Skype interview if you cannot attend one in person.


I feel like an in-person interview would be better whenever possible, though. I've put aside some money just in case. If you're offered a Skype interview, can you ask to attend an in-person one instead?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 23, 2018)

Ele said:


> I feel like an in-person interview would be better whenever possible, though. I've put aside some money just in case. If you're offered a Skype interview, can you ask to attend an in-person one instead?


If  you live out of state, they give you the option to choose skype or to travel to LA or NYC (based on whichever they have time for and is closer for you). I'm based in Detroit and flew to LA for my interview last year.


----------



## Ele (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm based in Europe/London but I've lived in LA for a long time, so LA would be easier for me. Between Skype and NYC it would definitely have to be Skype. Can't afford it.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 23, 2018)

Question: is there an UCLA website where you can see if they've posted a decision or not?


----------



## Kira (Jan 23, 2018)

Ele said:


> I feel like an in-person interview would be better whenever possible, though. I've put aside some money just in case. If you're offered a Skype interview, can you ask to attend an in-person one instead?


Yeah, you can ask to attend one in person. I was offered both in person or Skype and I accepted the in person interview.

One of my international friends did a Skype interview and was accepted. Another flew all the way to LA for an in-person interview and was accepted. So either or is fine


----------



## Ele (Jan 27, 2018)

Kira said:


> Yeah, you can ask to attend one in person. I was offered both in person or Skype and I accepted the in person interview.
> 
> One of my international friends did a Skype interview and was accepted. Another flew all the way to LA for an in-person interview and was accepted. So either or is fine


@Kira  On a totally unrelated note, I was wondering what the MFA's schedule looks like on a weekly basis. 
How many classes do you take per week? 
I read somewhere that most classes take place past 7pm, but someone else mentioned most classes took place in the morning, so I'm guessing it depends on professor/student availability, perhaps? I might be wrong. Every time I look at the brochure I get a little confused by the first-year electives.


----------



## Kira (Jan 28, 2018)

Ele said:


> @Kira  On a totally unrelated note, I was wondering what the MFA's schedule looks like on a weekly basis.
> How many classes do you take per week?
> I read somewhere that most classes take place past 7pm, but someone else mentioned most classes took place in the morning, so I'm guessing it depends on professor/student availability, perhaps? I might be wrong. Every time I look at the brochure I get a little confused by the first-year electives.


It looks totally different per quarter / per student!

Last quarter I had 5 classes spread over 4 days, most of them taking place between 1 and 5 or so. This quarter all my classes are from 7-10pm, but there are some elective classes that are 9am or 10am. It totally depends. Some of my friends are also at campus at night, others have mostly day classes, etc.


----------



## Ele (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks, @Kira ! Are you also taking 5 classes this semester or does that vary too each semester/each student?


----------



## Kira (Jan 28, 2018)

Ele said:


> Thanks, @Kira ! Are you also taking 5 classes this semester or does that vary too each semester/each student?


Yeah it varies per quarter / per student.
This quarter I'm taking 4 classes. Many of my friends are taking between 3 and 4. The first quarter many of your classes are with your fellow first year screenwriters, but this quarter we're with all the other screenwriters.


----------



## Ele (Jan 30, 2018)

On this same topic, @Kira , how long is each class? I know that the PP program has 3hr workshops. I'm guessing since the MFA offers a combination of both regular classes and workshops, each class/workshop will be different?


----------



## Kira (Jan 31, 2018)

Ele said:


> On this same topic, @Kira , how long is each class? I know that the PP program has 3hr workshops. I'm guessing since the MFA offers a combination of both regular classes and workshops, each class/workshop will be different?


It's not like undergrad where you may have a class for 3 hours 3x a week or 1.5 hours 2x a week. So far, all workshops have been 3 hours long. I'd say most normal classes are also 3 hours long (once a week). I had one that was 4 hours once a week. The in-class hours are fairly low but the out of class hours are a lot!


----------



## Ele (Jan 31, 2018)

Kira said:


> It's not like undergrad where you may have a class for 3 hours 3x a week or 1.5 hours 2x a week. So far, all workshops have been 3 hours long. I'd say most normal classes are also 3 hours long (once a week). I had one that was 4 hours once a week. The in-class hours are fairly low but the out of class hours are a lot!


Thank you! This is all useful info; you have no idea. Not just as a mere curiosity, but because I'm applying for a Fulbright grant and sometimes they ask stuff like this in my country. There's a specific subsection about the program's structure and although UCLA's brochure is very complete, first-hand information is the best.

Oh! And I love that. Out-of-class work is the best kind of work.


----------



## Kira (Feb 1, 2018)

Ele said:


> Thank you! This is all useful info; you have no idea. Not just as a mere curiosity, but because I'm applying for a Fulbright grant and sometimes they ask stuff like this in my country. There's a specific subsection about the program's structure and although UCLA's brochure is very complete, first-hand information is the best.
> 
> Oh! And I love that. Out-of-class work is the best kind of work.


Ah cool! My best friend in the program is here w Fulbright. Good luck!
It's basically all out of class work. You're writing, writing, writing. Class is really just like the 3 hour workshop / make sure you are on track.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 1, 2018)

Just received an interview invitation from UCLA! Anyone else? I'm totally thrown off by their scheduling system - please help!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 1, 2018)

Congrats! How did you get it? E-mail?


----------



## Ele (Feb 1, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Just received an interview invitation from UCLA! Anyone else? I'm totally thrown off by their scheduling system - please help!


Congrats! Are you international or American? Where/when did they ask you to interview?

Congrats again! Nothing on my front yet, which sucks bc I got really bad news today in a unrelated area and I just thought I'd check here, so yikes. Not holding my breath.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 1, 2018)

If we are going by old threads, it looks like I'm out! Congrats!


----------



## Ele (Feb 1, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> If we are going by old threads, it looks like I'm out! Congrats!


What do you mean old threads, @MacAndEs ?


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 1, 2018)

Ele said:


> What do you mean old threads, @MacAndEs ?



Basically, if I remember correctly they sent them out en masse in the span of a day or two. If you don't hear back by Friday, assume you're out. I'm already striking myself out on UCLA. Two more and I'm out this application cycle.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 1, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Congrats! How did you get it? E-mail?



Thanks! Yes, by email. But it comes from the "getacceptd" website, you know where you submitted your letters of rec. So it might be worth log in your profile there, and check the messages.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 1, 2018)

Ele said:


> Congrats! Are you international or American? Where/when did they ask you to interview?
> 
> Congrats again! Nothing on my front yet, which sucks bc I got really bad news today in a unrelated area and I just thought I'd check here, so yikes. Not holding my breath.



Thanks! I wouldn't worry just yet, I literally received it 2 hours ago, if they are doing this alphabetically, I'm B so that might be the reason... Don't lose faith! 

Also, I'm international.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 1, 2018)

Ele said:


> What do you mean old threads, @MacAndEs ?


 I don't think it means anything yet. I seem to be the only one thus far...


----------



## luckypig (Feb 1, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> If we are going by old threads, it looks like I'm out! Congrats!



Don't lose faith yet, it's very early. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 1, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Thanks! Yes, by email. But it comes from the "getacceptd" website, you know where you submitted your letters of rec. So it might be worth log in your profile there, and check the messages.



Cool. I'll keep an eye out. Good luck.


----------



## Ele (Feb 1, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't worry just yet, I literally received it 2 hours ago, if they are doing this alphabetically, I'm B so that might be the reason... Don't lose faith!
> 
> Also, I'm international.


I'm international too but I'm V. So there's a glimmer of hope.
Thanks! Checked my Acceptd profile but it only says "submitted" so far.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah, I just panic read through all the old threads I could 2017 and 2016... I'm certain I'm out of the running at the moment. It's been real, guys. I wish any and all interview recipients in this thread all the luck in the world and for those fellow "denied w/o interview" folks here all the luck. I'm not going to play the false hope game I sped read from last year's applicants.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 1, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> Yeah, I just panic read through all the old threads I could 2017 and 2016... I'm certain I'm out of the running at the moment. It's been real, guys. I wish any and all interview recipients in this thread all the luck in the world and for those fellow "denied w/o interview" folks here all the luck. I'm not going to play the false hope game I sped read from last year's applicants.



I mean, did you receive a 'denied without interview' message? Why resign yourself to losing? Remember your only basis are threads for a timeframe that a. changes every year and b. especially this last year, since it changed systems.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 1, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I mean, did you receive a 'denied without interview' message? Why resign yourself to losing? Remember your only basis are threads for a timeframe that a. changes every year and b. especially this last year, since it changed systems.



Not really. On the second point, it's a personal "me" sorta situation. I don't want to put too much into the thread (it's not the place for this sorta thing) but the past year or so has taught me (unrelentingly, I must add) to just really assume the worst and move on as early as possible before you get too disappointed. I still have two more schools to hear from anyway. The system change should have been my signal that this was going to be messy. Best wishes regardless (who knows? I'm just being immature and emo right now and I'm totally aware of that).


----------



## Ele (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone losing their minds like I am? Haha *no more nails to bite, let's eat junk food*
Looks like @luckypig is the only one so far with an interview invite. I'm "V", but not holding my breath. Fingers and toes and pretty much everything crossable crossed.
@luckypig is this your first attempt or did you go through the Professional Program first? I think it might worth the try if I don't get in?

@IndecisiveElle any tips for the PP application just in case? When did you submit/how long does the selection process take for this one?
Maybe there's a thread for UCLA's PP but I haven't seen it!


----------



## Ele (Feb 2, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> Not really. On the second point, it's a personal "me" sorta situation. I don't want to put too much into the thread (it's not the place for this sorta thing) but the past year or so has taught me (unrelentingly, I must add) to just really assume the worst and move on as early as possible before you get too disappointed. I still have two more schools to hear from anyway. The system change should have been my signal that this was going to be messy. Best wishes regardless (who knows? I'm just being immature and emo right now and I'm totally aware of that).


@MacAndEs I totally understand. I got bad news from work yesterday and literally one minute later I decided to check the UCLA forum. So yesterday was an all-around bummer.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 2, 2018)

Ele said:


> @MacAndEs I totally understand. I got bad news from work yesterday and literally one minute later I decided to check the UCLA forum. So yesterday was an all-around bummer.



I spent the last night like bumming out to Lorde (who was robbed this year at the Grammys, Melodrama is ART) then laughed for a whole hour because I realized I was treating this worse than an actual breakup with an actual person. I’m fine again. Eventually, we find our own paths to places and this wasn’t mine to take.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 2, 2018)

Ele said:


> Anyone losing their minds like I am? Haha *no more nails to bite, let's eat junk food*
> Looks like @luckypig is the only one so far with an interview invite. I'm "V", but not holding my breath. Fingers and toes and pretty much everything crossable crossed.
> @luckypig is this your first attempt or did you go through the Professional Program first? I think it might worth the try if I don't get in?
> 
> ...



It's my first attempt, and I didn't do the Professional Program first, but I've heard that helps a lot.


----------



## Ele (Feb 2, 2018)

luckypig said:


> It's my first attempt, and I didn't do the Professional Program first, but I've heard that helps a lot.


How lucky! Well deserved! When do you interview? Lmk if you need help with the list of questions. I've broken it into 4 categories to better prepare.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 2, 2018)

Ele said:


> How lucky! Well deserved! When do you interview? Lmk if you need help with the list of questions. I've broken it into 4 categories to better prepare.



Yeah... I still can't believe it. It's on the 15th! And yes, any help is welcome   thanks!


----------



## DamienA (Feb 3, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 3, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I got my interview request from UCLA. My interview is on the 15th. My program is screenwriting. Anyone else get an interview for screenwriting?
> 
> ucla



Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Ele (Feb 3, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I got my interview request from UCLA. My interview is on the 15th. My program is screenwriting. Anyone else get an interview for screenwriting?
> 
> ucla


Congrats! May I ask, when did you receive the invite?


----------



## Ele (Feb 3, 2018)

Ele said:


> Congrats! May I ask, when did you receive the invite?


----------



## DamienA (Feb 3, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 3, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I got the invite on February 1st. I posted the link here: ucla
> 
> My screenplay sample was a Harry Potter script



Very interesting! I'd love to take a look at that.


----------



## Ele (Feb 3, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Yeah... I still can't believe it. It's on the 15th! And yes, any help is welcome   thanks!


Yeah, I think it's safe to say I should rule myself out. I'm international/non-US resident, so I'll give it a couple of extra days, but I think I'm out.

But in any case, @luckypig @DamienA , I came up with this list of interview questions based on the list of questions posted here: Film School Interview Questions, and ordered them a bit with a focus on screenwriting. Hope they help!

MFA/UCLA

Why do you think MFA will help you?
What skill set are you hoping to learn?
Why UCLA?
What areas do you want to improve on most?
What are you concerns about the program if you get in?
What would you contribute to the classroom setting?
What is a story/book that you'd like to adapt to the screen?
Have you directed actors?
What do you believe the program will give you?/Why the UCLA Screenwriting MFA?
Any questions for us?
YOURSELF

Name a movie that has had an impact on your life and why?
Tell us a memorable moment in your life.
What do you see yourself doing down the line?
What have you been doing since undergrad?
Where are you from and your cultural background?
FILMS/INFLUENCES

What's a movie you've seen recently that you liked?
Why do you want to make films?
What kind of films do I want to make?
What are your favorite films?
What area do I want to dive into?
Which filmmakers career inspire you?
Film or TV? Then they asked what is your favorite film or show.
What type of material do you intend to write in the program?/What do you enjoy writing?
Did you write at a young age/do you have a specific memory of writing as a child?
WRITING

What do you think makes a good writer?
If you had the resources to work on one project now what would it be and why?
He asked me about my portfolio, my normal writing process, my undergrad majors (International studies and history), what I want to write, how I knew I wanted to do screenwriting, and basic questions about where I am from and what I hope to get out of the program.
What is your greatest weakness?
What have you been working on in the past 6 months?
FINANCIAL CONCERNS

Do you have funding programs available in your country?
Are you aware how much it costs? Will you be able to pay for it?
Hope this helps!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 3, 2018)

Ele said:


> Anyone losing their minds like I am? Haha *no more nails to bite, let's eat junk food*
> Looks like @luckypig is the only one so far with an interview invite. I'm "V", but not holding my breath. Fingers and toes and pretty much everything crossable crossed.
> @luckypig is this your first attempt or did you go through the Professional Program first? I think it might worth the try if I don't get in?
> 
> ...


Well if you already applied to the MFA program, they use your same application for the PP.  But I'd say show that you're passionate about storytelling, what kind of stories  you like to tell, and why you think the program would benefit you.  It's rolling admissions so they tell you in 6 weeks or less (or something like that) if you do a separate PP application. I'd suggest emailing Brian Fagan, the head of all the PPs if you have any questions. He's a fantastic resource and really helpful.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 3, 2018)

I want to clarify why the PP program is so well regarded and 'helps someone get into the MFA'. It's more then a boost to your workshop resume or some sort of stepping stone. It shows that you are putting effort and working on the CRAFT of writing, that you have more than passion - you have a WORK ethic too. Because make no mistake, writing is a job. And a workshop environment really helps you hone your writing skills as well.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, I'll wait until I get the denied message, heh heh.

Whenever I get antsy about these things, I just remember the story of one of my roommates during the international Disney college program I did last year: he was on put a waitlist for the second phase and had all but forgotten about it. They were doing interviews over five days here in Brazil, and he got a call on the last hour of the fourth day asking if he wanted to do an interview on the next day. He had to scramble for a lot of things, but he managed to do it and got accepted.

So, yeah, waiting a little doesn't hurt for me.


----------



## Ele (Feb 3, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I want to clarify why the PP program is so well regarded and 'helps someone get into the MFA'. It's more then a boost to your workshop resume or some sort of stepping stone. It shows that you are putting effort and working on the CRAFT of writing, that you have more than passion - you have a WORK ethic too. Because make no mistake, writing is a job. And a workshop environment really helps you hone your writing skills as well.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ele (Feb 3, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Well, I'll wait until I get the denied message, heh heh.
> 
> Whenever I get antsy about these things, I just remember the story of one of my roommates during the international Disney college program I did last year: he was on put a waitlist for the second phase and had all but forgotten about it. They were doing interviews over five days here in Brazil, and he got a call on the last hour of the fourth day asking if he wanted to do an interview on the next day. He had to scramble for a lot of things, but he managed to do it and got accepted.
> 
> So, yeah, waiting a little doesn't hurt for me.



Yeah, I also I see that you're an international not living in the US (same here!), so you never know. I've read other years some international applicants living abroad got an interview invitation a week after everyone did, since it's a Skype call. I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's something that can happen, especially if you're international.

If I don't get anything, I know that I'll be just as happy doing the professional program. It's very similar, only less classes, and as an international you can't work, so that's the only thing that sucks, since you can't invest your extra time elsewhere. I might try do producing and writing PPs if I can afford it. Always wanted to explore more of the production process after working for a production company.


----------



## Ele (Feb 6, 2018)

@luckypig @DamienA any of you doing a Skype interview, or are you US-residents?

I've been reading in different threads that some colleges send invites for Skype interviews but they recommend attending in person because it shows commitment. Just wondering what your opinion on this is in case any of you are international and had to choose between in-person and Skype. But if not, don't worry!


----------



## luckypig (Feb 6, 2018)

Ele said:


> @luckypig @DamienA any of you doing a Skype interview, or are you US-residents?
> 
> I've been reading in different threads that some colleges send invites for Skype interviews but they recommend attending in person because it shows commitment. Just wondering what your opinion on this is in case any of you are international and had to choose between in-person and Skype. But if not, don't worry!



@Ele I'm international, but I live in LA so I'm going in person. I think it's not about showing commitment, because it's easily understandable that you can't afford to fly to LA for an interview. It's just that it's easier to connect with people in person. The fact that you're there in person doesn't affect the content of your application or the your answers to their questions. So, a good Skype interview > bad in person interview. Does that make sense? 
Also thanks for the interview questions, that's super helpful!


----------



## DamienA (Feb 7, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Very interesting! I'd love to take a look at that.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 7, 2018)

Ele said:


> @luckypig @DamienA any of you doing a Skype interview, or are you US-residents?
> 
> I've been reading in different threads that some colleges send invites for Skype interviews but they recommend attending in person because it shows commitment. Just wondering what your opinion on this is in case any of you are international and had to choose between in-person and Skype. But if not, don't worry!


----------



## Ele (Feb 7, 2018)

@DamienA I really like your HP script! I'm engaged so far! Have you thought of  turning it into a book?
Rainbow Rowell turned her HP fanfic into a very successful novel.
Good luck to you and @luckypig this 15th!!


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm confused by the application sheets?
Some people are listed as "Rejected Without Interview", others as "Interview"
I haven't gotten anything, interview or rejec.
I understand interviews went out Feb. 1, but I haven't read anything about rejections... I'm in the dark. Starting to think there's a glitch in my sub.

@Dorothy @MacAndEs did you get a rejection via email?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 7, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> I'm confused by the application sheets?
> Some people are listed as "Rejected Without Interview", others as "Interview"
> I haven't gotten anything, interview or rejec.
> I understand interviews went out Feb. 1, but I haven't read anything about rejections... I'm in the dark. Starting to think there's a glitch in my sub.
> ...



A few of us have interpreted the fact that some have received interview requests and some haven't as a sign that they were rejected without an interview.

I disagree but also understand their position.



DamienA said:


> This is the e-book translation UC Hogwarts and the Quad Wizard Tournament -   - Wattpad
> It's originally written in "standard" screenwriting format, but it needed a formatting translation for this medium. My sample included an original superhero script.



That's fascinating. Congratulations again!


----------



## Dorothy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey @BrokeCollegeApplicant! I decided to update my status from UCLA after seeing that others received interviews. It was just a personal decision to do so prior to receiving an official rejection in the next few weeks.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 7, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## luckypig (Feb 7, 2018)

DamienA said:


> @luckypig The information for who you will be escorting you to your interview as well as the physical location has been released. Check your update.



Thanks! What time is your interview?


----------



## Anon (Feb 7, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I got my interview request from UCLA. My interview is on the 15th. My program is screenwriting. Anyone else get an interview for screenwriting?
> 
> ucla


My interview is on the 13th and I am feeling pretty nervous! Does anyone know what the odds are of getting in once you've been accepted for an interview?


----------



## louweaver (Feb 7, 2018)

Anon said:


> My interview is on the 13th and I am feeling pretty nervous! Does anyone know what the odds are of getting in once you've been accepted for an interview?


hey - i interviewed last year for ucla MFA screenwriting and was accepted. i don't know the odds of getting in once you've been interviewed, but i can tell you that there isn't anything to be nervous about. it's just a very casual conversation - very much unlike a job interview. i went in there thinking i was supposed to 'sell myself', but my honest impression is they just want to know you're not a complete psycho, and 'why screenwriting?' 'what kind of stories do you want to tell?, etc. i interviewed with hal ackerman and marc arneson (think that's his last name) and they couldn't have been nicer. best of luck!


----------



## Ele (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm on the same boat, @Dorothy . I have minimal hope now that everyone has gotten their interviewer, etc. I hardly doubt they'll do a second round of interviews. Looks like everyone got their invites this year on the same day. I mean, I have a 1% left of hope, being international (non-US resident), since other years *some* of them were called about a week later, but I harddddlyyy doubt it. Concentrating on the PP instead.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 9, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 9, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Aidan Wright (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm applying to TFT's undergraduate program with my interest being screenwriting, does anyone here have an idea of when I might be notified or if that's already passed? I'd be an incoming freshman.


----------



## ALFQin (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey everyone~

I am an international applicant, and I just knew this website last week....
I was wondering if anyone got an interview for Directing program? especially some of us had already got invitations for Writing or Producer parogram


----------



## luckypig (Feb 12, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I'll be going in at 2:30, what about you?



9 am, I have to go to work after... 

Good luck for your interview!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 12, 2018)

ALFQin said:


> Hey everyone~
> 
> I am an international applicant, and I just knew this website last week....
> I was wondering if anyone got an interview for Directing program? especially some of us had already got invitations for Writing or Producer parogram


Was wondering the same thing. Last year they notified last week. Thinking with the transition to the new admission platform, things go delayed. Looking at the spreadsheets, it has skewed later in Feb.


----------



## ALFQin (Feb 12, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Last year they notified last week. Thinking with the transition to the new admission platform, things go delayed. Looking at the spreadsheets, it has skewed later in Feb.



Well, have u ever seen any threads about Directing? I didnt find anyone else applied for the same program...hope we all get results in this weeeeeek


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm also still waiting to hear back about interviews for the Production/Directing program. Looks like we don't have a separate thread for our cohort. Does anybody know if interviews are required? Does anyone get in without being interviewed?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 13, 2018)

Don't look at me. Still holding out some hope I might hear something about my Screenwriting application.


----------



## Anja (Feb 14, 2018)

I just wanted to make sure that they do actually contact you via email right?
Thanks!


----------



## Kira (Feb 14, 2018)

Anja said:


> I just wanted to make sure that they do actually contact you via email right?
> Thanks!


That was my experience last year


----------



## Anja (Feb 14, 2018)

@Kira Thank you! I just wanted to make sure


----------



## DamienA (Feb 14, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Ele (Feb 15, 2018)

DamienA said:


> I just want to say Elle that I'm using these questions to prepare, thank you so much for putting them in!!


Aw, thanks, @DamienA ! Best of luck today to you and @luckypig


----------



## DamienA (Feb 16, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 17, 2018)

That sounds great @DamienA, congrats!

Though your mention of him having interviewed 80-ish people makes me think my only chances are if there's such a thing as a "interview these if our first choices didn't do well".

But I am glad you did great! Congratulations again.


----------



## Anon (Feb 17, 2018)

I had an interview in LA and the woman interviewing me was acted causal and was very informative. She asked me questions and then spent a little bit talking about the program. She didn't tell me if I was doing good or bad in the interview, but it was super casual and I felt comfortable. To everyone else interviewing, be yourself and don't worry


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Kira (Feb 18, 2018)

There seems to be some miscommunication or misunderstanding floating around, as Anon's post seemed pretty harmless to me. Anon was merely expressing their experience to the UCLA MFA Screenwriting thread.

As a current MFA in screenwriting student at UCLA, my peers and I discussed our interviews at length with one another. There were a wide range of experiences and various professors who conducted the interview. Only a few were interviewed by Richard.

There were only one or two shining interviews, saying they would be surprised if the student wasn't accepted. A student said that the professor said that the year before and was rejected, but accepted the 2nd time around. Many interviews went so-so, with the student seeing it could go either way. One friend was interviewed by Richard, thought it went horribly and cried afterward, and was accepted.

There is a lot of room for variety regarding the interview. No need in trying to poke holes in another's story - everyone's experience is different.

Good luck! I know the waiting game can be hard. I found it best to focus my energies on writing another script and prepping a new one. Once you are in the program, you'll wish for more time!


----------



## Anon (Feb 18, 2018)

DamienA said:


> TLDR: "Anon" has either lied about her interview or misrepresented her perspective as a means to contrast mine. Below is the proof.
> 
> This person's line "She didn't tell me if I was doing good or bad in the interview, but it was super casual and I felt comfortable" comes across to me as "Yeah, doubtful this happened because my interviewer didn't do so." I'd like to point out that Anon interviewed on the 13th according to her first post which reads "My interview is on the 13th and I am feeling pretty nervous! Does anyone know what the odds are of getting in once you've been accepted for an interview?" found here: UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2018 (Fall 2018) or better yet here: Anon 13th
> "Anon" has also related that the interview was "in LA" according to her second post.
> ...



My interview was the 12th, sorry I got the date wrong. I wasn't trying to invalidate you at all. My interview just went really differently and I wanted people to know that so they wouldn't feel stressed or overwhelmed. I found the questions that were posted on here to be really helpful, and I was just trying to contribute what I could. I'm sure someone found your post helpful as well, but now at least they know there's different ways the interview process could go.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## KTrent2 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share my own experience with the UCLA interview as well as there is no "one right way" to interview and I'm sure every single person who had an interview came out of it with a different perspective. I know a few people in the program now and I was able to have discussions with them prior to my own interview, and just as Kira said above, there is a wide range of experiences. Main point that was hammered over and over again though was this: be yourself. I want to share what happened when I went in for mine so that people can get another POV:

Mine was on Feb 12 (like Anon). The interviewer was the Oscar-nominated screenwriter of the film Carol, Phyllis Nagy. It was an extremely casual, laid-back conversation. She asked the usual questions like "Why the MFA? Why UCLA? Feature or TV? What do you see yourself doing in 10 years?" but we also talked about other things like our common interest in horror film/shows. I asked her quite a bit about "genre writing" and themes, and then we touched on what to expect in the UCLA 434 style workshops. At the end, she asked if I wanted her to add anything to my application that I felt was left out or that I forgot and I said "I don't think so," to which she replied, "Yeah you're good." I spent about 25-30 min in there and came out of it feeling like I had a good personal, 1:1, human-to-human conversation with her and if I get accepted on top of that, then great. Like Anon, Phyllis never mentioned anything about my chances of getting into the program. In fact, she didn't mention anything about interview numbers or how I did or how our interview went, which DamienA got. This only tells me that there are many different types of conversations depending on you, the interviewer, and probably your application and/or writing materials. Again, this is not meant to invalidate anybody else's experience; I just wanted to share mine as well so that other people in the future can draw what they will about it. I'm happy to answer any questions if you have any. Good luck to everyone out there


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Apologies Anon for being less than cordial. I meant nothing by it. Apologies, truly.


----------



## Anon (Feb 18, 2018)

DamienA said:


> Truly though "Anon" I am sorry as I have treated you very harsh and incorrectly so. I spend a lot of time monitoring the boards of the 3 MFA programs to which I have had interviews for that have active threads and I did feel like this was one experience that was quite different and I wanted to relate that if, in fact, my interviewer was the "main guy". He wasn't, and so deeply, I really do feel bad.


Do not worry! I really had no idea that they interviewed so many people. I was hoping they interviewed less so the chances were higher haha. Also it's interesting that they have different people interviewing, because clearly our experiences were very different I wonder how they will take that into account. I have found a lot of confidence merely in the fact that I was accepted to interview, and so if nothing happens with UCLA, I am still content with knowing that my writing does have some sort of merit! I don't know if it's a writer's thing, but I always struggle to tell people that I want to be a writer, and going through the interview process really cemented my confidence that I can be a professional writer someday.


----------



## Twilight98 (Feb 18, 2018)

I just gotta say, I created an account to talk about USC, and I'm glad I caught this thread.

I have to say I agree with damien's approach. I was rejected from UCLA, then accepted, both of my interviews were with Richard Walter (im presuming its the same person because I didnt keep track of the name given that I chose to go to USC but the face on the videos seems strikingly familiar).

My first time around I was very standard job interviewer sort of. I didnt get accepted and it hurt like hell. The second year I got an interview I literally said fk it and went in super non formal as if I was just talking to someone I had a beer with and it worked out completely. Ultimately I chose to go to USC but I can see everything he has related in his original post working out with this guy. I didnt know that he didnt interview everyone and I never asked around but I gotta say I applied exactly two times and got him both times, so if I had not read kira's post I honestly wouldve believed Richard would have been responsible for conducting most of the interviews.

Anyways, UCLA and USC are very similar. Dont let anybody tell you otherwise. If you get into either youre good, so always look at these MFAs as a 50/50 if you applied to both of them. It really doesnt matter which of these two fine schools you get into. Best of luck to all!!!


----------



## Anon (Feb 18, 2018)

Twilight98 said:


> I just gotta say, I created an account to talk about USC, and I'm glad I caught this thread.
> 
> I have to say I agree with damien's approach. I was rejected from UCLA, then accepted, both of my interviews were with Richard Walter (im presuming its the same person because I didnt keep track of the name given that I chose to go to USC but the face on the videos seems strikingly familiar).
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. I also applied to USC so I am awaiting that response as well. How do you feel about your experience at USC? Do you find the atmosphere competitive or friendly? That is my main concern for UCLA and USC.


----------



## Twilight98 (Feb 18, 2018)

Anon said:


> That's good to hear. I also applied to USC so I am awaiting that response as well. How do you feel about your experience at USC? Do you find the atmosphere competitive or friendly? That is my main concern for UCLA and USC.



USC is a candy shop of free candy where there are surprisingly some people who are allergic to candy. I hate to be that guy an I'm sure there will be some that have disagreements, but not everybody in my classes take advantage of building their portfolios. A few of the students I have known and who are good friends of mine go into the program thinking they have a job lined up for them when they graduate. This is not the case. You will have a good chance of having a job lined up if you BUILD A PORTFOLIO and take advantage on the battlefield, I cannot emphasize this enough.

The atmosphere is VERY FRIENDLY in fact I would have to say too friendly (unless you are Peter Stark) to the point that some people I hate to say it slack. If you get in do not be that person.

Now Peter Stark I've heard is overly competitive, and I have heard some people say that they compete in jobs with other Peter Stark graduates who pretty much network only for themselves but not to help others. I would say in screenwriting and directing everyone is cool/super friendly. I do say we think HIGHLY of UCLA film school and cross work with them from time to time. Its funny how our undergraduate institutions hate each other, but at USC everyone feels like USC and UCLA are pretty much sister schools and no one really looks down on one another. If you wanted to go to USC but only got accepted to UCLA, just take UCLA instead of wasting another year applying. They really are both the best film schools in the world.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Kira (Feb 18, 2018)

DamienA said:


> What is sad to me is that is not the information I had been told when I came in person and asked. I believe your information as you are a student. What I was told was that Richard was likely to interview most of the people. My insight is next to meaningless if this is not the case, and he only interviews a few people. Apologies. I truly believed he interviewed the majority of them given the information I was told in person by a student services associate.
> 
> Edit: It was actually not even a student services associate, it was a staffer's name I wrote down in my notebook. I feel that that is very strange that this person would relate the wrong information, and perhaps I should address it if I'm there in person for whatever reason.



No worries. My information was from last year's people so UCLA may have changed it a bit. Richard may interview more people compared to last year, but I don't think he interviewed 50+ people in a single day! Esp not when each interview is ~30 min long. I just know there are multiple professors who interview and they can only do so many in a single day, so statistically it would be hard for one person to conduct the majority of the interviews.

If anyone has any questions about UCLA, feel free to ask


----------



## Ele (Feb 19, 2018)

DamienA said:


> Did you apply to many programs? If you didn't, I would advise you to apply to all of them that you can afford. I applied to all of the top film and writing schools and have so far gone 3/4 (USC is the 1/4, so we are in the same boat) with the screenwriting ones but only 1/5 from the pure writing programs at the top MFAs. What the latter schools have taught me is it really is a numbers game and if I had just applied to one Ivy I wouldn't have gotten an interview from my 20% interview rate.
> 
> What you say about the writing confidence is completely true from my perspective, and I hate to cite Richard again but I will with this video:
> 
> ...




Thanks funny, @DamienA ! I'm on the opposite boat. I have experience as a writer but not so much as a screenwriter so I'm having better luck with writing programs than with screenwriting programs. That being said, I'll be in LA so I'm leaning more towards a screenwriting program, be it an MFA or the PP program. I have an agent and stuff for my writing but I don't know anything about making connections in the screenwriting world, and I think I should polish my screenwriting skills, so a screenwriting program will be great for me


----------



## luckypig (Feb 20, 2018)

Just to corroborate what @Kira said, I interviewed with neither Phyllis Nagy nor Richard Walter, but with Tim Albaugh.


----------



## Kira (Feb 20, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Just to corroborate what @Kira said, I interviewed with neither Phyllis Nagy nor Richard Walter, but with Tim Albaugh.


Tim was my prof last quarter! Fun and funny guy.


----------



## Firon (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

last year I had my interview with Neil Landau. This year with Phyllis. Both via Skype. The conversations differed a lot. While I discussed my professionel background with Neil, Phyllis was more interested in my personal approach as a writer. Both interviews were fun.
Now I'm wondering, is there any page we can check the status of our application? Where do I check, if I'm rejected?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 2, 2018)

Uh, I think the e-mails have started to go out.  Because...holy crap...


----------



## Kira (Mar 2, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Uh, I think the e-mails have started to go out.  Because...holy crap...
> 
> View attachment 898


Congrats! Hope to see you in the fall. If you have any questions, feel free to ask  (and that goes for anyone as well)


----------



## Anon (Mar 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if it is normal for UCLA to stagger their results or if they send out acceptances first and then rejection letters later?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2018)

I interviewed and I’m curious people’s experiences and need to read back through the thread. Has anyone else heard back yet?


----------



## Sabin (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys!

First time posting here. I just found out that I was accepted into UCLA as an MFA Screenwriting student. I have some questions about the school and the program. I wrote a longer post over in introductions. I'd love it if you could field some of my questions. Thanks!



Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Mar 6, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Fudso (Mar 6, 2018)

Kira said:


> No worries. My information was from last year's people so UCLA may have changed it a bit. Richard may interview more people compared to last year, but I don't think he interviewed 50+ people in a single day! Esp not when each interview is ~30 min long. I just know there are multiple professors who interview and they can only do so many in a single day, so statistically it would be hard for one person to conduct the majority of the interviews.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about UCLA, feel free to ask


Hey! This may not be the right thread, but if you're a student there currently I figured I'd ask. I just got accepted into the producer's program for Fall 2018 and I'd love to talk to someone about it. I know you're in screenwriting, but do you happen to know what the producer's program is like or know someone in the program? Also do you ever get to collaborate or work with the producing students?


----------



## DamienA (Mar 6, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## Kira (Mar 6, 2018)

Fudso said:


> Hey! This may not be the right thread, but if you're a student there currently I figured I'd ask. I just got accepted into the producer's program for Fall 2018 and I'd love to talk to someone about it. I know you're in screenwriting, but do you happen to know what the producer's program is like or know someone in the program? Also do you ever get to collaborate or work with the producing students?



Great question and congrats on your acceptance! I'd be happy to answer. I am currently taking 2 courses with the producers - one is TV Development and the other is Film Development so I know all the first year producers pretty well  We get to work together and collaborate in those classes and I am also collaborating on a TV series / pilot / bible outside of classes with producers.

Their program is very intense! The producers this quarter are super busy this quarter with internships and producing MFA director's shorts (some are doing one, others two). I think they're also taking 5+ classes? It seems like they really emphasize real experience, as you guys are required to do internships.

The producers get to collaborate with the directors and screenwriters - so if you want lots of networking and hands on experience, it seems really solid!


----------



## DamienA (Mar 6, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## girlalmighty (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi everyone! I’m also a student at UCLA with Kira. Just a head’s up - we may not post but we do keep an eye on what’s happening on these boards and we’re excited to see who we’ll be mentoring next year.

I remember I was so nervous before starting here so I wanted to reassure anyone who feels the same way that everyone here is so nice and warm and friendly. We really care about one another and there is definitely no showboating so please don’t worry or be intimidated by that! This industry is so much about making friendly connections and so a big piece of advice I’d give you is to be nice and kind. Obviously we should all be nice and kind, but people talk in this industry and if you get a reputation for being difficult then trust me when I say EVERYONE will soon know. But I’d like to believe we’re all just lovely people anyway!

Other than that, I wanted to let you know that a couple of things have changed here recently. Richard Walter has retired and no longer teaches at UCLA, and the direction of the program is changing and Phyllis Nagy has since taken over from Richard.

I’m sure you were all great in your interviews so please don’t feel bad if you didn’t get in this year. Lots of my friends only got in after applying multiple times so it’s not unusual to reapply and be accepted. Phyllis interviewed the majority of students this year, so it’s likely that a lot of you will be able to discuss how different or similar your interviews were with her when you meet for the first time! And Phyllis didn’t interview last year so we’ll all be interested to hear what her interviews are like!

If you have any questions feel free to ask Kira or myself  UCLA is a great program and we're looking forward to meeting our incoming class!


----------



## Eddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I love all the support and info on here! It helped me a ton for my interview this year (first-time applying).

Did anyone call or email the school to say thank you after the interview? I want to express to them that it was an honor just to be interviewed, but I feel a call would come off as annoying. I'm used to sending a thank-you email, or calling after a job interview to show that I was really interested in the position. This is probably not that type of case, correct?

Also, when can we expect the last of the acceptance emails to go out? Anybody have a ballpark guess?


Warmly,

Eddy Z.


----------



## Ele (Mar 7, 2018)

DamienA said:


> If you want me to help you out for next year's round of MFA's and still have the interest when the time comes let me know. In the writing world, which schools are you interested in? I truly believe I understand the MFA system pretty well for someone who has only been applying for two years.
> 
> Where writing in concerned, these are the schools I applied to: UCLA, USC, Columbia, Cornell, Brown, Cambridge, most of them I applied to twice, and I had interview requests for at least half of my instances.
> 
> ...




Oh! Thanks! Will definitely do next year! Although I think you might be mistaking me for someone else! This is my first year applying--actually it was a rather last-minute decision (long story --was considering a position elsewhere in a different field but I didn't really want that. And life is so stupidly short) so I only got to apply to a few unis in the US and elsewhere.

What I regret: I didn't get to apply to those unis that asked for specific writing material like LMU re: "write a short script abt this and that" due to lack of time. I could only send what I already had.

Sadly, I didn't discover this website until January. Self-critique: My creative portfolio focused WAY too much on my writing and not enough on my (screen)writing.

Which is something I should consider next year. Regarding UCLA I was hesitating between the MFA and the PP so I'm not too much disappointed since I can do the PP. Since I have experience in writing but no so much in screenwriting the PP will probably be great for me.

I think it's actually for the best; I'm shortlisted for a Fulbright grant (fingers crossed) but it's specifically for the 2019-2021 academic period, so if I had gotten in this year I would have had to turn it down. Next year, what with the PP program and the grant, I think I'll stand a better chance.

I will make sure to ask for advice from the pros who've already gotten in!

PS: Sad to hear Richard is retiring. I met him a couple times and he's actually the reason I decided to apply to the Screenwriting Program at UCLA in the end. He's so passionate and full of life and overall a nice guy to have a conversation with.

@DamienA If you ever consider switching to writing, Iowa has a GREAT program with a lot of connections (big five), although I personally recommend NYC if you want to work FOR the big five as an editor, etc. That's where all the internships and entry-level jobs are, as well as agenting opportunities. Lots of nice people over there!


----------



## Anon111 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering what the chances are, at this point, of actually receiving an acceptance due to the fact that a large number of people heard back Friday. I went through the tracking sheets for the last few years and noticed that candidates are always accepted on the same date (early March) or rejected on the same date (late March). Is there any chance that changes this year or should we just give up and be sad and go get chocolate now? Thanks!


----------



## DamienA (Mar 9, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Mar 9, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## DamienA (Mar 9, 2018)

Ele said:


> Hi! Has anyone heard back from UCLA's Screenwriting MFA yet (2018)?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already been selected for an interview.
> 
> If selected, when do you guys think we can expect to hear from them? I know it varies from year to year, just wondering if interviews have already started.


----------



## turburr (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I also go to UCLA with Kira and girlalmighty. In fact, I met Kira on the 2017 UCLA Grad student discussion! She's wonderful.

I'm a feature track writer who started as a dramatic/science fiction writer but has since found a voice in comedy. For everybody still waiting, last year acceptances were scattered over the course of a few days. Unlike USC, we all don't hear back at once.

UCLA is a fantastic school not only because of the quality of the students and professors, but because we foster an atmosphere of collaboration over competition. We're constantly lifting each other up and pushing each other to be better writers and better people. You become very close with your classmates because they're going to be the people who help you out in the industry one day. Kindness is extremely important.

UCLA is the hardest thing most of us have ever done, but it's extremely rewarding. If you have any questions about what the workshops and classes are like, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Sabin (Mar 9, 2018)

I’m really glad I stumbled upon this place.

Cheers all! Looking forward to seeing some of you this fall!


----------



## LSmith55 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello,
I am a fellow applicant and I was wondering what everyone’s background was (generally speaking). I have a double major in Film and English Writing and I have focused on screenwriting for about 3 years. I too am a Richard Walter fan and I hope that maybe in the future he will return to the University as a guest speaker.


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 12, 2018)

Howdy LSmith55.  I can't necessarily say that my background will make sense from a Screenwriting MFA perspective, but I'll share what was in my application.

I graduated from Ohio State in 2008 with a BA in Linguistics, worked in Columbus as a dispatcher for a little while, then spent the last 7 1/2 years as an Airborne Cryptologic Language Analyst in the US Air Force.  A couple of years ago I began taking writing and film classes at the local community college here in Tucson, Arizona.  Never was able to take a screenwriting course as it was always during the daytime when I worked.  I also began doing improv comedy at a local theater, where I learned sketch writing.  I submitted my one published short story, another short story I wrote for class, plus a few comedy sketches.  No pilots, specs, or features.

If anything, perhaps this proves that you don't have to have a huge film background to attend one of these programs.  It really is based on your ability to tell a story in writing, even if it isn't a film or TV script.  I'd be happy to share my sample and/or my Statement of Purpose with anyone who's interested.  Good luck!


----------



## Kira (Mar 12, 2018)

LSmith55 said:


> Hello,
> I am a fellow applicant and I was wondering what everyone’s background was (generally speaking). I have a double major in Film and English Writing and I have focused on screenwriting for about 3 years. I too am a Richard Walter fan and I hope that maybe in the future he will return to the University as a guest speaker.


Sounds like you have a pretty solid background.
In the program, many of the students studied English or Film Studies in undergrad, but there's definitely a variety. Some majored in classics, biology, journalism, etc. I majored in International Relations and Film and TV was my minor.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 12, 2018)

Id


JLWilco said:


> Howdy LSmith55.  I can't necessarily say that my background will make sense from a Screenwriting MFA perspective, but I'll share what was in my application.
> 
> I graduated from Ohio State in 2008 with a BA in Linguistics, worked in Columbus as a dispatcher for a little while, then spent the last 7 1/2 years as an Airborne Cryptologic Language Analyst in the US Air Force.  A couple of years ago I began taking writing and film classes at the local community college here in Tucson, Arizona.  Never was able to take a screenwriting course as it was always during the daytime when I worked.  I also began doing improv comedy at a local theater, where I learned sketch writing.  I submitted my one published short story, another short story I wrote for class, plus a few comedy sketches.  No pilots, specs, or features.
> 
> If anything, perhaps this proves that you don't have to have a huge film background to attend one of these programs.  It really is based on your ability to tell a story in writing, even if it isn't a film or TV script.  I'd be happy to share my sample and/or my Statement of Purpose with anyone who's interested.  Good luck!


 be interested to see your writing sample and statement of purpose. You can always DM me if you don’t want to share it with everyone. Thanks! And your experience sounds very diverse. I think that probably helps a lot actually. Just reading it you can see how well that will play into writing many stories. Good luck in the program!


----------



## LSmith55 (Mar 12, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Howdy LSmith55.  I can't necessarily say that my background will make sense from a Screenwriting MFA perspective, but I'll share what was in my application.
> 
> I graduated from Ohio State in 2008 with a BA in Linguistics, worked in Columbus as a dispatcher for a little while, then spent the last 7 1/2 years as an Airborne Cryptologic Language Analyst in the US Air Force.  A couple of years ago I began taking writing and film classes at the local community college here in Tucson, Arizona.  Never was able to take a screenwriting course as it was always during the daytime when I worked.  I also began doing improv comedy at a local theater, where I learned sketch writing.  I submitted my one published short story, another short story I wrote for class, plus a few comedy sketches.  No pilots, specs, or features.
> 
> If anything, perhaps this proves that you don't have to have a huge film background to attend one of these programs.  It really is based on your ability to tell a story in writing, even if it isn't a film or TV script.  I'd be happy to share my sample and/or my Statement of Purpose with anyone who's interested.  Good luck!


Very cool! Did you do a lot of observing in the military?


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 12, 2018)

LSmith55 said:


> Very cool! Did you do a lot of observing in the military?



Not so much observation, my job was a little more tactical.  I was trained to sit in the back of a modified C-130, listen for enemy signals and target them for jamming.  It was challenging but interesting, when I actually got to do it (that's a whole other subject though).  

Here's my sample and SOP, for those who'd like to see.


----------



## Sabin (Mar 13, 2018)

EDITED


----------



## Sabin (Mar 15, 2018)

Just got my official acceptance into UCLA. I'm a Bruin!

I checked the website to do a little research, and I noticed something on the TFT homepage...

_At UCLA TFT, we’re pioneering *a completely new curriculum* for the rapidly changing world we live in, a truly interdisciplinary experience where entertainment, performing arts and cutting-edge research can thrive. It’s an environment where the storytellers, scholars and industry leaders of tomorrow begin their journey. But while students are immersed in a variety of ideas, methods and mediums, there’s also ample opportunity to focus, and pursue what interests them most._

Is this new or has this always been the page? Are they just now working on a new curriculum or are they always futzing with it? I know there are some major changes happening at UCLA right now.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 17, 2018)

DamienA said:


> Hi "Anon111". I'm sorry to hear that. I didn't get my USC notification the moment everybody else did, so it's quite possible other schools act that way too. Don't lose hope. There's always the possibility of acceptance or even waitlist from here (I've just turned down 2 MFA offers which means those two schools will have spots in their waitlists. Have faith.
> 
> Best always




Bro..you talk way too much..chill out fam


----------



## mistah_P (Mar 18, 2018)

Sabin said:


> Nice!
> Here's my SOP.


This is great.

A thought - you know what might be awesome? I saw a few other folks had dropped their application docs in various threads and forums. But would be cool to gather them all in one nice sweet Google Drive folder, wouldn't it? ;


----------



## StarChild (Mar 18, 2018)

Sabin said:


> Just got my official acceptance into UCLA. I'm a Bruin!
> 
> I checked the website to do a little research, and I noticed something on the TFT homepage...
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
Idk for sure about the page, but as Richard Walter is retiring and Phyllis Nagy is taking over it seems highly possible there will be changes regardless of whether the page is new or not.


----------



## Sabin (Mar 18, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Congrats!
> Idk for sure about the page, but as Richard Walter is retiring and Phyllis Nagy is taking over it seems highly possible there will be changes regardless of whether the page is new or not.


I’d imagine these changes are going to be for the better. Does anybody know what Richard Walter’s reputation was over the past few years?

Also random question: I’ve heard great things about Howard Suber’s structure class. Has anyone taken it?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2018)

mistah_P said:


> This is great.
> 
> A thought - you know what might be awesome? I saw a few other folks had dropped their application docs in various threads and forums. But would be cool to gather them all in one nice sweet Google Drive folder, wouldn't it? ;



Or one thread on the forum would be awesome as well.


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi @Kira , @girlalmighty , and @turburr ,

Thank you all for offering to answer our questions! I do have a few about UCLA's program; I'm admitted for fall but have had trouble getting ahold of anyone in the office via phone or email.

First, I was wondering if any of you tried to sit in on a class while you were making your decisions last year? I think it'd be super helpful and many of the other schools seem to offer it, or alternatively, an admit day, but it seems like UCLA doesn't have anything official planned?
Secondly, I was told during my interview that they ask you to pick between television and film tracks pretty quickly and don't let you do both. In your experiences, has it played out that way, or have you guys been able to bend the rules a bit, perhaps through electives? On a similar note, can you take a play writing class from the Theater division?
Lastly, I've also heard that because of the short quarters, you end up finishing the program with a lot of first drafts, and there aren't any classes devoted to editing a script from a previous quarter. Do you feel like you like it that way, or do you sometimes wish you could work on something for longer?
I'm definitely planning on coming into town to visit the other schools and would love to get a real tour of UCLA as well and/or observe a class, but I'm just not sure how feasible setting all that up is or whom to contact.

Thanks so much!


----------



## thejosh (Mar 21, 2018)

Sabin said:


> Nice!
> Here's my SOP.



Just want to say, your SOP is amazing.  Hilarious, heartfelt, and pitch-perfect.  Best wishes to your future at UCLA and in the film industry!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got my rejection letter. Oh well. Hope everyone who got accepted has a nice time at UCLA!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sabin said:


> Nice!
> Here's my SOP.



This is hilarious.
Good stuff Sabin


----------



## Sabin (Mar 23, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> This is hilarious.
> Good stuff Sabin


Thanks for all the kind words on my SOP!


----------



## Kira (Mar 25, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> Hi @Kira , @girlalmighty , and @turburr ,
> 
> Thank you all for offering to answer our questions! I do have a few about UCLA's program; I'm admitted for fall but have had trouble getting ahold of anyone in the office via phone or email.
> 
> ...



1) I don't think any of the workshops will allow you to sit in, but you may be able to ask about a lecture-style course. I did not try to sit in on a class, but did get a tour of the campus (undergrad tour, but it was still a nice intro to UCLA). I don't remember if there was an admit day for UCLA.
2) I think they are getting rid of tracks, but generally film people take at least 1 TV writing course and TV people take 2 screenwriting courses. Theater seems to be offered once a year in the fall but there seems to be a few collab opportunities.
3) There is a new rewriting course and you can take your intro to screenwriting class (where you complete Act 1) and complete that script in a 434. Otherwise, I just rewrite outside of class. Sometimes I'll be working on 4-5 projects at a time. Rewriting, writing, and planning. It's a fun process


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 27, 2018)

Kira said:


> 1) I don't think any of the workshops will allow you to sit in, but you may be able to ask about a lecture-style course. I did not try to sit in on a class, but did get a tour of the campus (undergrad tour, but it was still a nice intro to UCLA). I don't remember if there was an admit day for UCLA.
> 2) I think they are getting rid of tracks, but generally film people take at least 1 TV writing course and TV people take 2 screenwriting courses. Theater seems to be offered once a year in the fall but there seems to be a few collab opportunities.
> 3) There is a new rewriting course and you can take your intro to screenwriting class (where you complete Act 1) and complete that script in a 434. Otherwise, I just rewrite outside of class. Sometimes I'll be working on 4-5 projects at a time. Rewriting, writing, and planning. It's a fun process



Thanks @Kira for your responses! You have no idea how helpful they are. It's still weird to me that nobody in admin has gotten back to me since my emails from 2-3 weeks ago, especially since this is such a key time for those of us making decisions, so thank you again and hope you're having a great spring break!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Apr 2, 2018)

ALFQin said:


> Well, have u ever seen any threads about Directing? I didnt find anyone else applied for the same program...hope we all get results in this weeeeeek




Did you hear back yet?


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Apr 2, 2018)

Twilight98 said:


> USC is a candy shop of free candy where there are surprisingly some people who are allergic to candy. I hate to be that guy an I'm sure there will be some that have disagreements, but not everybody in my classes take advantage of building their portfolios. A few of the students I have known and who are good friends of mine go into the program thinking they have a job lined up for them when they graduate. This is not the case. You will have a good chance of having a job lined up if you BUILD A PORTFOLIO and take advantage on the battlefield, I cannot emphasize this enough.
> 
> The atmosphere is VERY FRIENDLY in fact I would have to say too friendly (unless you are Peter Stark) to the point that some people I hate to say it slack. If you get in do not be that person.
> 
> Now Peter Stark I've heard is overly competitive, and I have heard some people say that they compete in jobs with other Peter Stark graduates who pretty much network only for themselves but not to help others. I would say in screenwriting and directing everyone is cool/super friendly. I do say we think HIGHLY of UCLA film school and cross work with them from time to time. Its funny how our undergraduate institutions hate each other, but at USC everyone feels like USC and UCLA are pretty much sister schools and no one really looks down on one another. If you wanted to go to USC but only got accepted to UCLA, just take UCLA instead of wasting another year applying. They really are both the best film schools in the world.




Thank you for the feedback regarding the relationship between the two schools. UCLA has such a small cohort, I wondered if production students ever collaborated with students at other schools.


----------



## mistah_P (Apr 8, 2018)

Chris W said:


> Or one thread on the forum would be awesome as well.


So I actually went ahead and did this 
It's here:
Master Thread of "Applications that Worked"
Should any of you acceptances wish to share your applications that worked on the forum, you can.



Thanks for the inspiration
@Sabin


----------



## Kira (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey guys!

Would love to know who is joining us at UCLA! Comment or send me a PM


----------

